# Hosting Unternehmen verwalten?



## Lukas_Koenig (7. April 2020)

*Guten Tag, ich habe vor ein Hosting Service für Gameserver (GTA5 FiveM/RageMP, Minecraft, DayZ, Arma3, etc...), Teamspeak und Webserver zu gründen ich bin momentan noch in der Planungsphase. Das buge für das Projekt beträgt Circa 3.000 Euro und eine Domain sowie ein Kontakt für Dedizierte-Server habe ich bereits nun stehe ich aber vor der Frage wie ich diese Ganzen Server verwalte bzw. wie die Nutzer die Server bestellen können. Gibt es dafür ein Programm oder eine Webanwendung oder muss ich mir eine Agentur dafür anbohrt holen? Mir wäre ersteres aber lieber würde mich überantworten freuen.*

Serverangebot:

- Gameserver (Minecraft, Arma3, DayZ, GTA5, Day by Daylight, Terraria, Ark Survival evolve, The Forest und vieles mehr)
- Voiceserver (TeamSpeak 3/5, Mumble, Ventrilo 3, Musik Bots (Sinusbot))
- Webspaceserver (Plesk, WordPress)
- Cloudserver (MySQL, Pro-FTP)
- V-Server (OpenVZ)

Vorhanden:

- Ich habe bereits eine Domain (Go2Prepaid.eu)
- Ich habe bereits eine Partnerschaft mit Host-Unlimited für Server
- Ich habe bereits einen Konzept

Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Lukas König


----------



## Technipion (7. April 2020)

Mein Ratschlag hierzu: Lass es.

Ich versuche das jetzt so schonend wie möglich auszudrücken: Du wirkst nicht so, als würdest du dich mit dem Thema Server/Hosting/Cloud auskennen. Es gibt für solche Sache aber einen gewaltigen rechtlichen Rahmen. Und wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann man sich ziemlich die Finger verbrennen bei sowas.

Ein paar Beispiele:


Lukas_Koenig hat gesagt.:


> Teamspeak


Wenn du Teamspeak-Server anbieten willst, musst du zunächst ein TeamSpeak Host Provider (ATHP) werden, sonst verklagen die dich.



Lukas_Koenig hat gesagt.:


> Gameserver (Minecraft, Arma3, DayZ, GTA5, Day by Daylight, Terraria, Ark Survival evolve, The Forest und vieles mehr)


Hast du die Erlaubnis deren Gameserver kommerziell anzubieten?



Lukas_Koenig hat gesagt.:


> Webspaceserver (Plesk, WordPress)


Du musst dich rechtlich absichern, sonst bist du haftbar für das, was andere auf ihren Server veröffentlichen!



Lukas_Koenig hat gesagt.:


> - Ich habe bereits einen Konzept





Lukas_Koenig hat gesagt.:


> nun stehe ich aber vor der Frage wie ich diese Ganzen Server verwalte bzw. wie die Nutzer die Server bestellen können. Gibt es dafür ein Programm oder eine Webanwendung oder muss ich mir eine Agentur dafür anbohrt holen?


Tut mir leid, aber du hast kein Konzept. Die Verwaltung der Server ist ja so ziemlich dein Kerngeschäft. Wenn es da schon hapert, dann ist das für die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen kein gutes Zeichen.

Falls dich das Thema wirklich interessiert empfehle ich dir, dich da tiefer einzulesen. Aber bis du bereit für den Aufbau eines produktiv eingesetzten Clusters bist, wird es wahrscheinlich noch Monate oder Jahre dauern.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## TheGateway (14. April 2020)

Bezüglich der GameServer, also als Grundvoraussetzung sehe ich zu erst einmal Kenntnisse in Bash (Linux) da die meisten Server auf Linux laufen und einen anständigen Hoster! (Ein VServer reicht dafür keinesfalls, auch kein Server wie Dualcore!)

Allein beim Server belaufen sich die kosten monatlich ab 100 € für eine halbwegs gescheite Maschine, wenn Du keine eigene hast.

Ich habe damals CS Go Server vermietet und Battlefield Server, ich habe das ganze dann selbst mit PHP realisiert, also benötigst du auf jeden Fall noch eine Frontend Sprache wie zb. PHP, aber letztendlich kommt es darauf an wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Du benötigst auf alle fälle einen Programmierer. Ob es dafür mittlerweile eine fertige Lösung gibt weis ich leider nicht und selbst die müsste auf Dich angepasst werden.

Worüber Du dir auch Gedanken machen solltest, ist ein Zahlungsanbieter, der in Deiner Website integriert ist, den aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, ist es sehr mühselig alle Server per Hand zu warten/Einzurichten, zu stoppen und zu starten, nachdem die Zahlung eingegangen ist. Es sollte also alles voll automatisiert ablaufen nach Zahlungseingang!

Also mein Tipp:
- setz Dich mit Linux auseinander sofern nicht schon geschehen.
- rechne durch wie viel Gameserver gleichzeitig auf Deinem Dedicated Server laufen können ohne das es zu Problemen kommt (Rechenpower) = Kundenanzahl (lohnt es sich?)
- informiere Dich ausgiebig über Deinen Hoster, oder andere, da kann man Geld sparen!
- mach Dir Gedanken, wie kunden zahlen, ihre Server verwalten
- backups sind unerlässlich, muss man einplanen! 
- Du brauchst auf alle Fälle einen Programmierer, sofern Du die Verwaltungssoftware nicht selbst erstellen kannst


----------

